# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Pylli i Lirise

## Albo



----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Elytony (08-10-2013)

----------


## Albo

*Kur kalëroja me Kaprollin e Petrit Dumes pasi e dënuan me vdekje*

*Alfred Bualoti: Ju rrëfej aktrimin me kalin e rrallë.*

_Vetëm pak muaj më parë gjenerali ishte dënuar me vdekje_

Kali që shfaqet duke aktruar me heroin kryesor të filmit Pylli i lirisë është Kaprolli i Petrit Dumes, gjeneralit të dënuar me vdekje për tradhti të lartë ndaj Partisë dhe pushtetit popullor.
Fakti i panjohur në vitet e diktaturës, është koleksionuar nga Alfred Bualoti, aktori që i ka buzëqeshur fati të kalërojë me të, si një nga momentet e veçanta të karrierës së tij artistike.
Nga aq sa rrëfen për mbresat e aktrimit me Kaprollin e famshëm Vlashi i Pyllit të lirisë, të bën përshtypje mënyra si është miqësuar me kalin e personazhit historik, ndërkohë që një marrëdhënie të tillë nuk e kishte provuar herë tjetër, qoftë edhe me kuaj të zakonshëm. Megjithatë, jo çdo gjë na shkoi kreshendo, shton Bualoti duke kujtuar rastet kur e ka parë veten të gjakosur poshtë këmbëve të tij. Sakaq, kujton me detaje rrethanat e rekrutimit të Kaprollit për filmin Pylli i lirisë, si u zbulua vendndodhja e tij pas dënimit të Dumes, kush e orientonte me dinamikën e skenarit gjatë xhirimeve, çfarë ndodhi me të pas përfundimit të filmit

Zoti Alfred, në filmin Pylli i lirisë shfaqeni duke kalëruar me një kal të veçantë. Në çfarë rrethanash u është besuar ky rol dhe sa të vështirë e keni pasur këtë lloj aktrimi?

Të aktrosh me një kalë, së paku duhet të kesh kalëruar me të. Mua nuk më ishte dhënë rasti kurrë, madje as nuk e kisha menduar të hipja ndonjëherë në shpinë të tij. Për herë të parë dhe të fundit isha përballur me një të tillë në vitet e fëmijërisë, kur vizitoja familjen e gjyshit në Përmet. Kontakt tjetër deri atë herë nuk kisha pasur. Pikërisht për këtë arsye ngurova kur mu ofrua roli i Vlashit te Pylli i lirisë

Kush ua ofroi rolin e Vlashit te Pylli i lirisë?

Asokohe punoja në Teatrin e Gjirokastrës. Kisha vetëm pak kohë që kisha shkuar aty, i transferuar nga RTSH, në emër të të famshmit qarkullim kuadri. Kishte ndodhur kjo edhe me një sërë krijuesish të brezit tim, të punësuar në atë institucion fill pas diplomimit në Akademinë e Arteve. Lajmin për të marrë pjesë në kinoprovat e filmit ma komunikoi një nga zyrtarët e kinoteatrit. Të them të drejtën, e prita me gëzim. Oferta ishte e mrekullueshme, por edhe joshëse, pasi më krijonte mundësinë të rikthehesha pranë familjes në Tiranë. Qysh në takimin e parë, regjisori më njohu me subjektin e filmit dhe vështirësitë që paraqiste në këtë rast aktrimi me kuaj

Çfarë e bënte të domosdoshme praninë e kuajve në pamjet e filmit?

Filmi i referohej një ngjarjeje reale në zonën e Divjakës. Më herët, për të Naum Prifti kishte bërë një tregim. Mbi subjektin e tij, Kiço Blushi kishte shkruar skenarin e filmit. Pra, në rastin e Pyllit të lirisë kuajt nuk ishin një gjetje artistike, por protagonistë të zhvillimeve në një lagunë që dominohet nga kuaj të egër. Vlash Zeka (roli im te filmi), një banor i atyre viseve, jetonte duke u marrë me ta. I vëllai partizan kishte vrarë një spiun të italianëve. Kjo Vlashin e kishte vënë në shënjestrën e këmishëzinjve. Ngado e ndjekin njerëzit e këtyre të fundit. E ndjek Lami, spiuni me damkë në zonë. Po e ndjek dhe Ibrahim Beu që vjen të mbledhë kuaj të egër. Në këtë sfond që dominohet nga kuajt, shfaqen ngjarje të tensionuara. Momenti që Vlashi e Lena dalin partizanë e fut historinë në një rrjedhë interesante

Pra, filmi bën fjalë për një ngjarje reale, që do të thotë se edhe Vlashi ishte një personazh real

Ky Vlashi i vërtetë jetonte në një kasolle në të dalë të pyllit të Divjakës. Vasil Goreja e quanin. Kontakti me të ishte procedura e parë që realizuam kur shkuam për xhirime në terren. Ishte një plak i moçëm, diku te 90-tat. Na tregoi historinë e tij me kuajt. Në vitet e rinisë ishte bërë i njohur për mënyrën si kapte dhe zbuste kuajt e egër.. Na tregoi sakaq ngjarje të tjera nga vitet e luftës

A është e vërtetë që kali te Pylli I lirisë ka qenë i Petrit Dumes?

Ka qenë pikërisht ai, Kaprolli i famshëm i gjeneralit të njohur që diktatura e martirizoi si puçist. Petrit Dumja e kishte përzgjedhur mes qindra të tjerëve të racës Gjakpastër arab të fermës së Lazaretit

Si u bë Kaprolli i gjeneralit aset i Kinostudios dhe kush u mësoi të kalëroni me të?

Nevoja për kalin e heroit kryesor lindi kur kishte përfunduar faza përgatitore e filmit. Grupi realizues rrahu mendime e hodhi variante të ndryshme për të siguruar një të tillë. Regjisori, dhe sidomos skenaristi, këmbëngulnin për një kalë të veçantë, së paku të ndryshëm nga ata të lagunës së Divjakës. Në debat e sipër, dikush përmendi fermën e kuajve të Ushtrisë. Aty për aty ideja e tij na bashkoi në një mendje. Të nesërmen u gjendëm në Lazeret, por mësuam se kuajt i kishin zhdukur. Kjo kishte ndodhur fill pas dënimit të gjeneralëve, me emrat e të cilëve lidhej ferma e njohur. Që këtej u vumë në kërkim të tyre.

Dhe i gjetët?

Më parë kontaktuam me njërin prej specialistëve të fermës. Fatmirësisht, ai kishte qenë kujdestari i Kaprollit. Kur i thamë se kërkonim kalin e Petrit Dumes, Xhemal Koçi(kështu quhej instruktori i kalit të gjeneralit), u përlot dhe na tregoi se e kishin degdisur në Përmet. Na u desh të udhëtonim për aty. Kaprollin e gjetëm duke tërhequr një karrocë shkatarraqe. Ishte përçudnuar i tëri. Cigani që e kishte përdorur si mos më keq, i kishte prerë edhe jelet. Vendosëm për ta marrë. Pas procedurave të rastit, e sollëm në Tiranë. Xhemalit iu deshën disa ditë për të normalizuar pamjen e tij. E vetmja gjë që nuk mund të ndërhynte, ishin jelet e prera. Me to u mor Ana, parukieria e talentuar e Kinostudios, e cila sajoi një palë artificiale.

Pra, erdhi momenti kur duhej të hipnit në kalin e Petrit Dumes

Më përpara duhej të miqësohesha me të, ta bëja shok në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Kjo, falë talentit të Xhemalit që komunikonte me Kaprollin sikur të ishte njeri, u bë e mundur shpejt. Pastaj erdhi çasti i provave të kalërimit. Provat e para ishin tmerrësisht të vështira. Gjatë tyre jam rrëzuar e gjakosur disa herë, por nuk u tërhoqa kurrë. Ndoshta nga pasioni, ndoshta nga mosha e re. Më në fund ia mora dorën

Kur nisën xhirimet në Divjakë dhe sa zgjatën ato?

Me sa më kujtohet, xhirimet nisën aty nga fillimi i majit 76 dhe zgjatën gati tre muaj. Skenat e aktrimit në terren me kalë ishin momentet më të vështira. Këtu roli i Xhemal Koçit, instruktorit të tij, ishte determinant. Ai fillimisht njihej me pjesët e skenarit, studionte terrenin ku do xhirohej dhe instruktonte kalin si ta kishte ushtar të bindur. Pastaj fillonte me mua. Më tregonte si do veproja, si do hipja në shpinë të tij, si do ta komandoja, çfarë do kisha parasysh në rrethana të veçanta

Patët probleme me kalin gjatë xhirimeve?

Kanë kaluar kaq vite, por disa syresh i kujtoj edhe sot. Kujtoj sidomos çastet e veçanta kur kali nuk i bindej asnjë urdhri. Po, po kishte raste të tilla. Kaprolli njihej si hamshor i papërmbajtshëm. E tillë ishte raca që i përkiste. Problemi më i madh me të ishte momenti kur afrohej ndonjë pelë hergjele, nga ato të kories së Divjakës. Atëherë nuk bëhej fjalë të merreshe vesh me të, qoftë edhe Xhemali. Ai tjetërsohej i tëri dhe sulej turravrap, mbaronte punë dhe rikthehej. Këtë huq ia njihte mirë Xhemali, i cili na ftonte për një pushim të shkurtër. Gjatë xhirimeve ndodhi kështu disa herë, por pa qeder, siç thoshim atëherë.

Si shkoi aktrimit me Kaprollin në Divjakë?

Ndryshe nga kalërimi në mjediset e Kinostudios, aktrimi me Kaprollin në terren kishte mjaft të papritura. Të tillë e bënte terreni i thyer, prania e kuajve të tjerë, distancat e gjata në vrapim dhe sidomos shpejtësia që shkonte deri në 70 kilometra në orë. Jam rrëzuar disa herë gjatë xhirimeve. Jam rrëzuar e gjakosur madje. Në çdo rast, çuditërisht, gjendesha para këmbëve të tij. Kur e vështroja nga poshtë, tmerrohesha. Më dukej përbindësh. Po sakaq ndalonte menjëherë. Ndalonte në sekondë. Mënyra si të ruante ishte vërtetë fantastike.

Është një pjesë në film ku Vlashin e qëllojnë buzë detit dhe Kaprolli afrohet për ta ndihmuar. Si është realizuar kjo skenë?

Ka qenë diçka krejt spontane. Në skenar ishte parashikuar që njëra nga kamerat të ndiqte atentatin ndaj Vlashit dhe tjetra  sfondin e pyllit përballë ku shfaqej diku Kaprolli. Kur u dëgjuan krismat, unë u rrëzova në ujë. Ashtu duhet të bëja. Sakaq, kali që nuk e dinte lojën u shkëput nga vendi ku ishte dhe u afrua këmbë-këmbë për të më ndihmuar. Ishte një skenë e paparashikuar, por e mrekullueshme. Aty për aty mjeshtri Saimir Kokona, duke më thirrur të qëndroja pa lëvizur, nxitoi për ta hedhur në celuloid. Në pak sekonda u xhirua kështu një episod brilant, që nuk kishte nevojë për dubla, siç u thoshim

Po tjetër çu kujton Pylli i lirisë dhe kali i Petrit Dumes me të cilin aktruat aty?

Ai ishte filmi i parë me ekran të gjerë me ngjyra. Artdashësi vendës në përgjithësi e mirëpriti. Madje u mirëprit edhe nga publiku i huaj. Vetëm në Beograd na adresuan ndonjë vërejtje.

Çfarë vërejtjeje u bënë në Beograd?

Unë nuk kam qenë gjatë shfaqjes së filmit aty, por kolegët më kanë thënë se u kishte pëlqyer gjetja e subjektit nga vitet e luftës, por kishin vërejtje për Kaprollin. Shqipëria, ishin shprehur disa nga kritikët e Beogradit, nuk posedon kuaj të tillë. Ishte e pamundur ti bindje për historinë e Kaprollit, i njohur si kali i Petrit Dumes.

Cili ishte fati i Kaprollit dhe Xhemal Koçit pas përfundimit të filmit Pylli i lirisë?

Xhemal Koçi përfundimisht u bë pjesë e Kinostudios dhe për disa vite ushtroi profesionin e piroteknikut. Kaprollin, me sa më kujtohet, e çuan sërish andej nga kishte ardhur, në internim. Më vonë kam mësuar se e çuan në Stacionin Zooteknik të Shkodrës.

*Kinoprovat me kalin e gjeneralit ne kinostudio*
Realizuesit e filmit Pylli i lirisë nuk e mbajnë mend si lindi ideja për të bërë protagonist të tij kalin e gjeneralit, por nuk kanë harruar vështirësitë e kinoprovave me të. Së pari, për të bindur Kaprollin e famshëm që ti përshtatej skenarit, pastaj për ta aklimatizuar atë me Alfred Bualotin, që nuk kishte hipur kurrë në kalë. Jo të lehtë e kanë pasur sakaq operatorët, regjistruesit e zërit, regjisori etj. Kalvari i kinoprovave në mjediset e Kinostudios ka zgjatur rreth një muaj, për tu zhvendosur më vonë në Divjakë, në sheshet e xhirimit.

*Kali arab në tokën e shqiponjave
*
Artikull i revistës franceze LInternationale de IImaginaire, me autor Jean Lui Guro, Paris, prill 1991

_Unë pashë thesarin që shqiptarët nuk ia dinë vlerën_

Ka në Shqipëri një thesar të paparë, të fshehur mirë, që po ta zbulosh fiton mijëra dollarë. Ky thesar është kali i rrallë gjakpastër arab. Zbulimi i gazetarit francez, Zhan Lui Guro, publikuar në revistën Ndërkombëtare e imagjinares, në marsin e vitit 91, është pjesa më interesante e reportazhit me titull Kali arab në tokën e shqiponjave. Autori është gjendur në Shqipëri për studimin e kuajve në kuadrin e një programi për  shkëmbime kulturore franko-shqiptare. Më herët, shkruan Zhan Lui Gjuro, kisha mësuar se në vitin 1957 ky vend kishte importuar nga ferma Tverskaja e Bashkimit Sovjetik 15 kuaj arabe, duke u bërë vendi i shtatë në botë posedues i racës së famshme. Njëherazi me përshkrimin e kuajve që ka gjetur në Stacionin Zooteknik të Shkodrës dhe historikun e trashëgimisë së tyre, gazetari rekomandon krijimin e një shoqërie të përbashkët franko-shqiptare për mbarështimin e arabëve gjakpastër. Po çfarë shkruan tjetër Zhan Lui Gjuro në reportazhin Kali arab në tokën e shqiponjave.

Ka në këtë vend, në Shqipëri, të futur diku, të fshehur mirë, ose të paktën që bota nuk e di -po ashtu edhe vet shqiptarët -një thesar të vogël në tërë kuptimin e fjalës. Mjafton që atë ta nxjerrësh, ta fërkosh, që të shkëlqejë, ti bësh një paraqitje të mirë dhe hop -ta shesësh me peshë ari. Ky thesar është kali i rrallë arabi gjakpastër. Unë pata rastin të shikoja me sytë e mi vetëm në Shkodër dhe Spitallë të Durrësit shtatë hamshorë të tillë, më shumë se 30 pela dhe rreth 100 mëza. Disa syresh ishin me të vërtetë të mrekullueshëm e besoj edhe shumë, shumë të kushtueshëm, po të kemi parasysh tregun ndërkombëtar. Ka ndër ta, po tu referohemi ankandeve të tilla në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në Gjermani, në Bashkim Sovjetik e Poloni që mund të shiten për disa qindra, madje disa mijëra dollarë. Po këta kuaj me kaq vlerë, në rrethanat e gjendjen ku janë, tani nuk mund të vlejnë as sa një gozhdë. Kjo për arsyen e thjeshtë se këta gjakpastër arabë, vetëm për mungesë informacioni, nuk njihen në shkallë ndërkombëtare si të tillë. Për rrjedhojë, për momentin ata nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse- Të pashitshëm! Ky thesar i padukshëm, ndoshta do të mbetet kështu deri sa të shuhet edhe i fundit ndër ta. Ndoshta Franca do të bënte mirë të ndërhynte me autoritetin e saj që këta kuaj të njihen nga ËAHO. Unë kam qenë i pranishëm në ankandin e zhvilluar në fermën Tverskaja, ku u nxorën për shitje 43 kuaj të kësaj race dhe u shitën 29 syresh kundrejt shumës 1.681.000 dollarë. Rekordin e arriti një pelë 19-vjeçare, që u ble nga një holandez për 681 mijë dollarë. Me çmimin më të ulët, 10 mijë dollarë, u shit në Finlandë një hamshor pesëvjeçar. Një tjetër çmim interesant: Një pelë 20-vjeçare e bleu në ankand një amerikan për 100 mijë dollarë. Këto kuota janë shumë larg atyre që u shënuan në vitin 1981, ku shifra totale arriti tre milionë dollarë. Në ankandin e atij viti, ndodhi që njëri ndër ta, hamshori Pesmiar, u ble një milion dollarë dhe u nis për në Shtetet e Bashkuara për të vazhduar atje karrierën e hamshorit-Yll. Ndërkaq, në një ankand tjetër të kuajve të racës Tverskaja, që rrjedhin nga arabi dhe i ngjajnë atij, por jo me të njëjtën lartësi(disa centimetra më të ulët) shifrat e çmimeve u ulën ndjeshëm, duke shënuar vlerën mesatare 2000 dollarë për copë. Në këtë merkato, një italian bleu gjysmën e kuajve. Kuajt e rrallë në tokën e shqiponjave mesa duket kanë për të humbur pa ua ditur kush vlerën. Sidoqoftë, unë aty takova specialistë të talentuar që më mësuan historinë e këtyre kafshëve të famshme dhe dallova te ta përkushtimin për ti ruajtur e mbarështuar, por konteksti në të cilin punonin nuk i favorizonte për një sipërmarrje të tillë. Arabi aty kishte mbërritur, siç më thanë, në vitet 50, kur Shqipëria përjetonte frytet e miqësisë së mirë me Bashkimin Sovjetik. Divorci me këtë të fundit kishte pasuar me një kalvar për fermën e arabëve, e cila disa vite më vonë ishte goditur sërish në emër të kundërvënies ndaj armiqësisë së Petrit Dumes, gjeneralit që kishte iniciuar sjelljen e tyre nga ferma e njohur Tverskaja e Bashkimit Sovjetik.

_   Shënim:_ Në shkrimin Kali i Berqir Ballukut tërhiqte karrocën e ciganit te rruga Bardhyl, është përmendur gabimisht kali me emrin Frashëri, me të cilin ka kalëruar ish ministri i Mbrojtjes në vitet 70. Kali që i referohet Arian Rugji në intervistën për Panorama, është Fidani trashëgimtari i tij. Edhe në rastin e kalit të Petrit Dumes, të gjurmuar nga të huajt në fillimin e viteve 90, bëhet fjalë për trashëgimtarin e tij gjenetik.

_AFRIM IMAJ
Panorama_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti

Link i ri i perditesuar ~

----------


## pulti



----------


## pulti

Filmi Pylli i Lirise

----------


## CeLi

Po nderhyje  me vonese por me duhet te te korrigjoje zotin Ilir .. kaprrolli sic quhej ne te vertete ka qen nje kam Arab i cili ndodhej ne ponen e Permetit nen Shqiperine komuniste dmth ne kooperativen e Permetit (zona Sémété ne Permet)dhe nje nga punojeset qe e kujdeste ka qene Safete Caushi (Dada).Po ashtu djali Safetes (Kamber Caushi) e trajnonte pothuajse perdit Kaprrollin dhe ka qen vet Kamber Caushi qe e cuar ne Divjake ku beheshin xhirimet e filmit Pylli i Lirise sepse sic dihet Kaprrolli ka den nje kam i egerr dhe shum pak njerez mund ta kaleronin apo ta qetesonin .. ��

----------


## pulti

Link i ri i perditesuar

----------

